# Trying to go Flying again



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I was using the fly rod exclusively in March to Mid April with no luck at all. I couldnt even get the bluegill to take anything. I was just too inexperienced to know if the fish were even there. Now I've gained a bit of confidence and a little experience with the bait caster and spinning gear I think I'm ready to give the 5wt rod another shot. So tonight I tied on a new tapered leader and a couple feet of 2x tippet. There is a pond near my office so after work I go to try the fly rod again. Wish me luck!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck! I've had some good luck recently with either floating ants / beetles, or with olive colored emergers. Same lures are catching bluegills, LM bass, SM bass, brown trout, and crappie.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a couple small spider patterns that I'm going to try and a fluffy brownish thing that I tied on last night. Looks tasty to me if I was a fish!

I'm finding the 5wt easier to cast than the 8wt and small flies easier than big poppers. Don't know if this is normal for a beginner or not.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ducman491 said:


> I have a couple small spider patterns that I'm going to try and a fluffy brownish thing that I tied on last night. Looks tasty to me if I was a fish!
> 
> I'm finding the 5wt easier to cast than the 8wt and small flies easier than big poppers. Don't know if this is normal for a beginner or not.


The bigger wind resistant and heavy flies will definitely feel different while casting compared to a smaller fly. I also notice a big difference with the same fly on a different rod. An example would be one of my standard bass poppers, on the 5wt I can cast it but it feels like I have to "work" harder to do it. I cast the same popper on my 7wt and it's a breeze.

As for the gills tonight, I have been killing them on two patterns: the infamous Green Weenie and a foam spider (black foam, chartreuse chenille under body, white rubber legs).


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I hope you guys don't take this the wrong way. My opinion is to just put the fly rod away for any species besides trout. It is one of the least productive ways to catch warm water species in my opinion.

I may change my viewpoint one day but for now I consider it at total waste of time. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Lundfish said:


> I hope you guys don't take this the wrong way. My opinion is to just put the fly rod away for any species besides trout. *It is one of the least productive ways to catch warm water species in my opinion*.
> 
> I may change my viewpoint one day but for now I consider it at total waste of time. Again, just my opinion.


That's your opinion, and you are certainly entitled to it, but in my humble opinion it's dead wrong. I fly fish almost exclusively, and almost exclusively for warmwater species, and have no "productivity" issues at all, in heavily fished public water.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I would have to agree with Cream. I fly fish exclusively and I catch just as many, if not more fish than bait and lure guys. Even carp and catfish. 

Cream, our fish must have the same taste. Black foam spiders and green weenies have been slaying the bluegill here. Small largemouth bass love them too.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Lundfish said:


> I hope you guys don't take this the wrong way. My opinion is to just put the fly rod away for any species besides trout. It is one of the least productive ways to catch warm water species in my opinion.
> 
> I may change my viewpoint one day but for now I consider it at total waste of time. Again, just my opinion.


That was a joke right?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fontinalis said:


> That was a joke right?


I did laugh, but it wasn't a "haha" sort of laugh.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

TheCream said:


> I did laugh, but it wasn't a "haha" sort of laugh.


I was thinking the same thing. I usually have people around me asking me how I'm catching fish, usually right after they tell me good luck..nothing's biting.
[/COLOR] 
I'll try that in about 30 minutes.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I caught my first fish on the fly! Tiny little blue gill but it was a proper cast and presentation so it counts. I found a school about six feet off shore under some low hanging branches so I had to go down shore and side arm cast under them to the fish. Probably a 15ft cast no not too long but enough to be a bit of a challenge. 

Then I worked my way around to some fallen logs and bass looking territory. I put on a small popper and pulled out a small crappie. So a dual species outing for my first catches. I'll post some pics tomorrow from my office. Can't seem to do it from the iPhone.


----------



## Dpalmer203 (Jun 16, 2012)

Congratulations ducman! I agree with the posts above. Once you get the hang of it, warm water fish are a lot of fun. Pound for pound, smallies put up a great fight on a fly rod. You seem to know the habitat already. Once you can throw a couple of streamers tight against a log, or a grassy bank a quick strip or two may be all it takes. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Lundfish said:


> but for now I consider it at total waste of time. Again, just my opinion.


I like wasting my time. 










Lundfish, one outing with me and I guarantee you'll change your opinion. 

Ducman, get your feet wet with some panfish and then come to the dark side. :B


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

Seems the fly rod works well for just about any species.

We're blessed with a lot of trout water here, but a lot of folks overlook all of our warm water fly rodding opportunities. Bass on popping bugs, carp on terrestrials, and stripers on streamers.......all provide a good time and a great bend in the rod.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Not sure if I can totally agree that fly fishing is the least productive. I have been on trips where I have caught more and different type of fish compared to the other 3 spinning rod guys I go with. Plus, they use bait too. On the other hand, where I need to chuck a piece of liver and let it sit on the bottom may be more appropriate for non-fly gear. In addition, the play and fight is more fun IMHO...


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I finallly go to post pics of my catch the other day. Impressive isn't it? LOL
The Bluegill was my first ever fish so it's special and the crappie was cool because it hit a small popper on top. 

Taking the family to The Great Smokey Mountains so I hope to have some pics of a few more species and maybe a bit bigger than this.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice looking fish! Your first fly rod fish is always a special one. I still have the picture of my first bluegill.


----------

